# Shipping On my UPS Acct.



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Does anyone know if there are any dealers/dist that will ship on my ups acct #? The company I work for lets me ship/receive on their acct as long as I pay the bill. I thought I could save a few bucks this way.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

I think that any who use computerized ups shipping can use that option if they are willing. Best way to find out is ask


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

berkshire bee said:


> I think that any who use computerized ups shipping can use that option if they are willing. Best way to find out is ask



I know that they all can. But would they? I will ask. But just wanted to run it here first. Figured there are some here that do it now, and I could cut out a few extra phone calls.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Most will, other than those who charge a packaging or handling fee. They don't want to lose it by shipping "freight collect" or to an account number.

Most, tho, will only ship to the account owner's address. You cannot charge it to your company's account and have it shipped to your home, in most cases.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

iddee said:


> Most will, other than those who charge a packaging or handling fee. They don't want to lose it by shipping "freight collect" or to an account number.
> 
> Most, tho, will only ship to the account owner's address. You cannot charge it to your company's account and have it shipped to your home, in most cases.


Thank's Iddee. I will call my local Dadant and see if they will ship it on my acct. I can have it shipped here to my office. Nothing better than getting caught putting a couple hundred frames together when the boss walks in.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Most companies dont mind. I think Dadant uses FEDEX.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

*Fyi*

Placed an order with Dadant Paris, TX. They did ship on my ups acct #.


----------

